# A presença humana no Arizona e na Califórnia (Phoenix e Death Valley)



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

Abro este tópico porque acho muito interessante discutirmos este assunto, já que me parece algo controverso e paradoxal.
Já imaginaram como seria viver em Phoenix, com uma média mensal da temperatura máxima a rondar os *41 ºC* ou em Death Valley, com uma média de máximas mensal a rondar os *46 ºC*, ambos os valores em Julho?
Pois é, todos temos de nos adaptar às condições em que nos encontramos e o corpo humano parece adaptar-se facilmente a condições meteorológicas severas.
Para se conseguir sobreviver com temperaturas exteriores (do ar) superiores às do nosso corpo, é necessário que o corpo regule bem a sua temperatura, para que não se originem problemas de saúde graves, como o sobreaquecimento do corpo, que não consegue arrefecer, devido ao facto de a temperatura do ar ser superior à temperatura do mesmo.
De qualquer forma, desenvolvem-se, decerto, outros mecanismos. Esses mecanismos podem ser, por exemplo, a transpiração.
Juntamente com a aragem, a transpiração tem um efeito «arrefecedor» no nosso corpo, causando uma espécie de «wind chill artificial» que ajuda o nosso corpo a manter a sua temperatura relativamente constante e abaixo dos *37 ºC*, de forma a garantir o seu bom funcionamento.
De qualquer forma, há quem defenda que o corpo humano não conseguiria viver num ambiente onde a temperatura do ar estivesse sempre acima dos *37 ºC*.
Podemos defender ou será que temos algo a argumentar contra esta tese?
Será que os mecanismos humanos permitem que se viva em perfeitas condições de saúde em ambientes tão hostis?
Claro que não estou a falar do conforto do ar condicionado nestes locais, estou a colocar a hipótese de se viver permanentemente com uma temperatura ambiente superior a *37 ºC*.
Já agora, gostava de saber a vossa opinião, já que me parece que este assunto é algo interessante.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2008 às 23:26)

Bem, para esta resposta, e porque não percebo muito de medicina nem saúde, vou basear-me num contexto físico.

O corpo humano é semelhante a uma máquina térmica que durante o seu funcionamento liberta energia calorífica como qualquer máquina. Penso que a temperatura interna do corpo varia entre os 35 e os 36,5ºC, sendo que nos membros a temperatura é inferior, pela distância ao centro calorífico do corpo. Porque estamos em constante funcionamento, o nosso corpo tem necessita de libertar calor. Ora, a meu ver, se estivermos envoltos numa temperatura superior aos 37ºC durante muito tempo, os poros da nossa pele vão-se dilatar de tal maneira (na ânsia de libertar calor) que acabam por deixar entrar ainda mais calor. Que possivelmente irá criar em nós um efeito de febre, imobilizando algumas enzimas, desacelerando alguns processos do nosso corpo (para que se deixe de criar tanta energia calorífica) – daí a nos sentirmos “moles” quando está muito calor, e virmos a ter sono.

Logo, e na minha opinião de leigo, ainda que o homem seja um ser extremamente adaptável a novos ambientes, viver constantemente numa temperatura superior a 37ºC parece-me ser pouco provável. Mas se calhar estou enganado, não sei…


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

Na minha opinião é possivel viver com temperaturas extremas, muito altas ou muito baixas. No caso das altas temperaturas, as pessoas têm obviamente que beber muita água e não podem estar constantemente espostas ao calor, mas provavelmente com habitações com ar condicionado é possivel. 
Eu pessoalmente não gosto de calor intenso, logo não podia viver Phoemix...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

Sim é perfeitamente possivel afinal é tudo psicologico basta olhares para o pessoal que vem da Europa do Norte para cá para perceberes que o ser humano suporta bem qual quer coisa tem é de estar habituado  e de preferencia nascer e crescer nesse determinado meio.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 00:44)

MSantos disse:


> mas provavelmente com habitações com ar condicionado é possivel.



Pois lá está, porque estar sempre acima dos 37ºC parece-me um pouco irreal. Imaginem: dentro de casa 38ºC, dentro da banheira 38ºC, sem ar condicionado, sem água fresca, a água sai da torneira a 38ºC. No trabalho 38ºC, no caminho para o trabalho 38ºC.

Eu, a meu ver, acho muito pouco provavel. Até porque o nosso corpo em movimento, iria estar acima dos 38ºC (talvez a 40ºC ou mais..), por produzirmos energia calorifica. Logo, as nossas celulas iriam ficar inactivas, os neurónios iriam auto-destroir-se. Já para não falar dos gametas masculinos (que necessitam de uma temperatura inferior à observada dentro do corpo) que iriam degenerar.


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 00:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim é perfeitamente possivel afinal é tudo psicologico basta olhares para o pessoal que vem da Europa do Norte para cá para perceberes que o ser humano suporta bem qual quer coisa tem é de estar habituado  e de preferencia nascer e crescer nesse determinado meio.



Vêem homens e vão lagostas 
Isto é que é um país a criar riqueza!!


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 00:57)

iceworld disse:


> Vêem homens e vão lagostas
> Isto é que é um país a criar riqueza!!



LOOOOL

Coitados, eles não sabem é o que é um sol forte.
Quanto ao frio, apesar de estarem -30ºC lá fora, dentro das suas casinhas eles estão a 20-22ºC.

Umas amigas minhas polacas que vieram cá em Janeiro de 2006, disseram que temos a capital mais bonita da europa, mas também as casas mais frias. Dizem elas que na polónia andam de t-shirt em casa, e cá em Portugal andavam quase de gola alta. Elas não notavam era grande diferença entre estar dentro ou fora de casa (cá em portugal). 
Depois quando fui à croácia, reparei nisso mesmo! As casas são horriveis por fora, mas super quentes por dentro. Mas quando se abre a porta... Até o nariz parecia que ia cair!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (23 Fev 2008 às 14:15)

Quanto a presença humana em deathvalley  e no Arizona e como tudo tal como o calor faz parar tudo em nos, o Frio tb faz o mesmo efeito mesmo com agasalhos pensem como seria viver nas zonas mais inospitas da sibéria.
O Corpo habitua se aos habientes mas tem um limite, penso k o limite seja mesmo este que estamos a discutir, podia tar 38 C mas se humidade faz com que tenhamos que beber o dobro da agua e suar o triplo,nunca terias agua suficiente pra poder repor a que perdes a transpirar pra manter o corpo a uns supostos 37 C.Seria Complicado, ate o propio vestuario faria diferença em nos andar todo tapado cm vestimentas brancas pra reflectir os raios solares etc ... mas tambem penso que seria pouco viavel e improvavel conseguir viver se la .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2008 às 16:02)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Seria Complicado, ate o propio vestuario faria diferença em nos andar todo tapado cm vestimentas brancas pra reflectir os raios solares etc ... mas tambem penso que seria pouco viavel e improvavel conseguir viver se la .



Improvável ?
Vivem lá milhões de pessoas.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 16:10)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Improvável ?
> Vivem lá milhões de pessoas.



Sim.. Mas não estão sempre num ambiente de 38ºC.
É quem nem é preciso pensar no sol.
Basta pensar que tudo está a 38ºC, 24h sobre 24h e até me dá febre!

Agora com ar condicionado e afins é praticamente possivel viver-se em quaisquer indices de temperaturas


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 16:35)

Na minha opnião está tudo na cabeça das pessoas quem nasce num determinado local por exemplo o referido onde estão 38ºC permanentemente para essas pessoas a Sibéria é o local onde estiverem 20ºC e para uma pesssoa da Sibéria o deserto do Sahara é o local onde estiverem 20ºC e etc.

É tudo uma questão de psicologia.

P.S: Alguma regiões da Sibéria podem chegar aos 38ºC 39ºC ou aos mínimos -70ºC.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 16:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na minha opnião está tudo na cabeça das pessoas quem nasce num determinado local por exemplo o referido onde estão 38ºC permanentemente para essas pessoas a Sibéria é o local onde estiverem 20ºC e para uma pesssoa da Sibéria o deserto do Sahara é o local onde estiverem 20ºC e etc.
> 
> É tudo uma questão de psicologia.
> 
> P.S: Alguma regiões da Sibéria podem chegar aos 38ºC 39ºC ou aos mínimos -70ºC.



Então mas para isso o sintoma de febre também seria psicológico ou não?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 16:56)

AnDré disse:


> Então mas para isso o sintoma de febre também seria psicológico ou não?



Não quando se trata de febre é outra coisa é sinal que tens um infecção e o teu corpo está a emitir mais calor que o habitual e ficas muito mais mole com dores de cabeça e etc.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 16:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não quando se trata de febre é outra coisa é sinal que tens um infecção e o teu corpo está a emitir mais calor que o habitual e ficas muito mais mole com dores de cabeça e etc.



Então mas entende-se por febre quando a temperatura corporal atinge temperaturas de superiores a 37,5ºC
Logo se tudo está a 38ºC, é impossivel o teu corpo estar a uma temperatura inferior a 38ºC, porque o corpo humano não consegue produzir frio.
Logo estamos permanentemente com febre.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 17:02)

AnDré disse:


> Então mas entende-se por febre quando a temperatura corporal atinge temperaturas de superiores a 37,5ºC
> Logo se tudo está a 38ºC, é impossivel o teu corpo estar a uma temperatura inferior a 38ºC, porque o corpo humano não consegue produzir frio.
> Logo estamos permanentemente com febre.



Sempre com febre ?? 

Claro que o corpo não consegue produzir frio mas sabe quando é que deve começar a suar quem disse que eles soam com 38ºC podem só começar a suar com 45ºC é tudo uma questão de adaptacção ao meio ambiente.

Já para já seguindo essa linha de raciocinio podesse dizer que os Russos nunca tem febre estão sempre em permanente hipotremia.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 17:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sempre com febre ??
> 
> Claro que o corpo não consegue produzir frio mas sabe quando é que deve começar a suar quem disse que eles soam com 38ºC podem só começar a suar com 45ºC é tudo uma questão de adaptacção ao meio ambiente.
> 
> Já para já seguindo essa linha de raciocinio podesse dizer que os Russos nunca tem febre estão sempre em permanente hipotremia.



Mas apesar de estarem -60ºC na Sibéria, as pessoas estão dentro das suas casas a 20ºC.
Na Croácia que é a Croácia, os eléctricos tinham cadeiras quentes, e apesar de estarem -5ºC a meio da tarde na rua, os transportes publicos tinham todos ar condicionado e aquecimento.

Então, mas para suares a 45ºC, muitas das tuas celulas já tinham degenerado. Há muitas que não aguentam tais temperaturas.
Reparem que me refiro a um sistema permanentemente a 38ºC
Se for com água fresca e ar condicionado até dava para viver no meio do Saara com mais de 50ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 17:15)

Eu só sei que há coisas que a ciência não consegue explicar por mais que queira e esta é uma delas só sei que á malta que consegue partir tijolos com as mãos e mergulhar em água gelada depois de sair da sauna é um choque térmico para ai de 30ºC e está viva.

Já para não falar de quem passa por cima das fogueiras e não se queima...nós não conhecemos as nossas capacidades...a mente é tudo.

O corpo humano consegue-se ambientar a qualquer coisa a qualquer extremo é tudo uma questão de cabeça.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 17:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu só sei que há coisas que a ciência não consegue explicar por mais que queira e esta é uma delas só sei que á malta que consegue partir tijolos com as mãos e mergulhar em água gelada depois de sair da sauna é um choque térmico para ai de 30ºC e está viva.
> 
> O corpo humano consegue-se ambientar a qualquer coisa a qualquer extremo é tudo uma questão de cabeça.



Tens razão nisso que dizeste, mas uma coisa são choques temporarios. Outra é vivermos permanentemente num mesmo ambiente para o qual não estamos preparados. Acho que geneticamente não estamos aptos para isso. Aliás, os gametas masculinos degeneram com temperaturas superiores a 36ºC.
Agora imagina a mais de 38ºC. Para isso poderiam estar incluidos dentro do corpo humano.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 17:25)

AnDré disse:


> Tens razão nisso que dizeste, mas uma coisa são choques temporarios. Outra é vivermos permanentemente num mesmo ambiente para o qual não estamos preparados. Acho que geneticamente não estamos aptos para isso. Aliás, os gametas masculinos degeneram com temperaturas superiores a 36ºC.
> Agora imagina a mais de 38ºC. Para isso poderiam estar incluidos dentro do corpo humano.



Roda tudo à volta da genética esta claramente provado que os seres vivos sofrem certo tipo de mutações geneticas para se adaptarem a determinadas condições climáticas.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 18:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Roda tudo à volta da genética esta claramente provado que os seres vivos sofrem certo tipo de mutações geneticas para se adaptarem a determinadas condições climáticas.



Mutações que não se desenvolvem de um momento para o outro.
E mudanças que não mudam drasticamente. 
Estamos adaptados para viver num meio entre os 20ºC e os 30ºC. Abaixo disso temos todos so agasalhos (roupas), aquecimentos, a própria comida,.... Acima disso temos a água fresca, os gelados, ar condicionado,....

Mudarmos drasticamente para um ambiente acima de 38ºC sem qualquer tipo de arrefecimento, parece-me extremista. Não haveria mutação genética que resistisse. São necessárias gerações e gerações para que isso se dê.
Digo eu...


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2008 às 18:39)

Olá a todos!

A minha opinião acerca dos processos desencadeados no corpo humano quando confrontado com temperaturas extremas é a seguinte:

- Se me perguntam se é possível sobreviver a temperaturas de +55ºC e de -80ºC, eu respondo que é possivel!
- Se me perguntam se é o factor psicológico de habituação é relevante, eu respondo que favorece, mas não resolve totalmente.

Agora, vamos aos argumentos que fundamentam a minha opinião:

Em primeiro lugar, temos de compreender que tipo de máquina somos, quais os processos internos e como funcionam perante condições térmicas extremas!

1) O corpo humano é uma máquina térmica pouco eficiente, mas eficaz! Pois, a verdade é que mesmo sujeito a amplitudes térmicas extremas, esta máquina mantem o corpo a 36.5ºC +/-0.5ºC para os homens e 37.0ºC +/- 0.5ºC nas mulheres.

2) Como reage o corpo perante o frio?

Basicamente queima as reservas de gordura, por forma, a obter as calorias necessárias para manter a temperatura do corpo. Neste caso, é importante uma alimentação rica em calorias, e proteger-se bem do frio com roupas adequadas.

É necessário proteger melhor as extremidades do corpo: nariz e dedos. Porque são extremidades sujeitas ao frio, o sangue que por elas circula arrefece e torna-se menos fluido até coagular impedindo a circulação, por fim, não se renovando, as células entram em necrose, razão pela qual muitos alpinistas perdem o nariz e dedos!

3) Como reage o corpo perante o calor?

Basicamente transpira-se! Como funciona a transpiração? A transpiração é um mecanismo de libertação de água através dos poros da nossa pele, com o objectivo de perder calor. Mas como é isso de perder calor? Bom, imaginemos toda a água transpirada num só dia, imaginem agora essa quantidade num copo a 36.5ºC e que para a evaporar necessitam de lhe fornecer energia até 100ºC (ponto de ebulição). Ora, é o nosso corpo que fornece uma parte dessa essa energia, perdendo-se calor desta forma. E agora perguntam: Então mas nem a nossa pele nem o ambiente está a 100ºC! Pois não! É que a água que transpiramos retira-nos o calor e evapora sem atingir os 100ºC, sob determinadas condições:

3.1 ) Humidade Relativa do ar inferior a 100%

A água vaporiza-se se a humidade relativa for inferior a 100%. Quanto menor for a humidade relativa tanto maior é a vaporização, que é acelerada aumentando a temperatura mesmo sem se alcançar os 100ºC. 

3.2 ) Alguma corrente de ar, que funciona como permutador de calor (transferencia de calor por difusão), secando a superfície da pele. 

Concluindo, perdemos calor porque fornecemos à água que transpiramos o CALOR LATENTE necessário para que esta passe da fase líquida à fase gasosa, libertando-se.

Torna-se importante nestas regiões de climas quentes que: 
- Bebamos muita água.

É a água que nos vai permitir libertar o calor em excesso. 60-70% do nosso corpo é água, tem um elevado calor específico, logo verdade se diga, se a nossa máquina deixasse de funcionar "R.I.P.", a temperatura interna aproximar-se da temperatura ambiente, lentamente (algumas horas consoante a diferença de temperatura).

- Que haja uma humidade relativa baixa.

Posso afirmar com segurança que: Não conseguiriamos sobreviver mais do que 1 dia com nevoeiro a 43ºC! Já imaginaram transpirar, transpirar e não arrefecermos?! Perderíamos água, entravamos em choque térmico pois alguns compostos ( enzimas, proteínas,..) essenciais alteravam-se a partir dos 40ºC (febre alta) causando danos cerebrais irreversíveis. 
Ainda bem que normalmente em temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, é muito raro a humidade relativa ser superior a 50%.

- Que a roupa seja própria para estas temperaturas. 

Podem dizer que a roupa branca é a melhor, mas nem sempre! É verdade que irradia quase toda a luz que recebemos do Sol. Mas o calor está também no ambiente!

A forma como é feita a roupa é importante, ora vejamos:

No deserto do Shaara existem tribos beduinas  que se vestem de preto, sim de preto! Suportam temperaturas diurnas que atingem os 54.6ºC!
Como funciona? A roupa preta, absorve o calor (não reflete a luz solar), ora, a nossa temperatura é de 36.5ºC, logo o diferencial térmico entre a superfície da nossa pele e da superfície da roupa preta é muito, mas muito elevado do que vestindo roupa branca! O que acontece a seguir? Geram-se correntes convectivas, isto é, o ar circula verdadeiramente entre o corpo e a roupa, permitindo uma mais fácil e eficiente troca de calor, secando melhor a pele transpirada, e por conseguinte perdendo-se melhor o calor.

Quanto à questão psicológica de habituação ao calor, posso dizer-vos que em Portugal, aumentam as perturbações de sono sempre que hajam noites tropicais. O ideal é dormirmos com temperatura inferior ou igual a 18ºC.


Conclusão final: 

- Pessoalmente prefiro o frio, agasalho-me, como mais e pronto! 
- Para enfrentar o calor, bebo mais líquidos, não saio nas horas mais quentes e se não puder climatizar a casa, refresco-a à noite e fecho-a de dia.


Para terem noção da importância da humidade relativa e do vento no conforto térmico, digo-vos que prefiro suportar 50ºC com humidade relativa a 20% e vento a 20km/h do que 43ºC com humidade relativa a 50% sem vento.


Abraço a todos


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 18:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> A minha opinião acerca dos processos desencadeados no corpo humano quando confrontado com temperaturas extremas é a seguinte:
> 
> ...



Olá Paulo!
Concordo com tudo o que disseste. Mas (porque há sempre um mas) e se a água que ingerirmos estiver também superior a 38ºC? É que estamos a falar de um ambiente permamentemente a 38ºC? ou seja, sem espaço para arrefecimentos. A transpiração é um óptimo mecanismo de arrefecimento, mas perante o ingerir de água e alimentos a uma temperatura superior a 38ºC, será a transpiração suficientemente eficaz? e a nivel de células elas resistem? Não podemos dizer que estamos num estado de febre permanente?
É que lá está, uma coisa é estarmos 1h dentro de um sistema com uma temperatura superior a 38ºC. Outra é 24h sobre 24h ao longo da nossa vida.

Já nem me lembrava do sono. Eu morreria de exaustão sem conseguir pregar olho, tal seria o desconforto.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2008 às 19:55)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Paulo!
> Concordo com tudo o que disseste. Mas (porque há sempre um mas) e se a água que ingerirmos estiver também superior a 38ºC? É que estamos a falar de um ambiente permamentemente a 38ºC? ou seja, sem espaço para arrefecimentos. A transpiração é um óptimo mecanismo de arrefecimento, mas perante o ingerir de água e alimentos a uma temperatura superior a 38ºC, será a transpiração suficientemente eficaz? e a nivel de células elas resistem? Não podemos dizer que estamos num estado de febre permanente?
> É que lá está, uma coisa é estarmos 1h dentro de um sistema com uma temperatura superior a 38ºC. Outra é 24h sobre 24h ao longo da nossa vida.
> 
> Já nem me lembrava do sono. Eu morreria de exaustão sem conseguir pregar olho, tal seria o desconforto.




André, a tua questão é bastante relevante! 

Em primeiro lugar tudo o que é demais é veneno. Isto é, se em 20min beberes 4Litros de água fria a 2ºC ou se beberes 4Litros de água quente a 70ºC entras em desequilíbrio térmico com perda de sais minerais e.. pode correr mal!

Em segundo lugar, não estamos o dia todo com essas temperaturas e temos roupas que nos protegem também do calor. O Homem tem origem na savana africana, não foi feito para sobreviver aos climas extremos de calor e de frio (não resistiria muitas horas ou dias), apenas o consegue graças com recurso à tecnologia, ao vestuário, à agricultura/pecuária.

Eu gosto sempre de exagerar um pouco, mas a verdade é que 60-70% do nosso corpo é de água e está a 36.5ºC (no máximo a 43ºC..) caso contrário R.I.P.! Isto para dizer que se bebermos um copo de água seja a que temperatura for, passado pouco tempo, essa água estará à temperatura corporal, sem qualquer desvio! É muito peso em água para apenas 1 copo.

Mas a resposta verdadeiramente relevante para a tua questão colocada, é a seguinte: 

1) O nosso corpo está sempre a trabalhar, logo não é apanhado de surpresa pelo que a sua temperatura estará nos 36.5ºC quando decidimos beber o copo de água a 38ºC

2) Podemos consumir água acima desta temperatura, sem problemas, por uma razão (e vou exagerar novamente):

Até aos 100ºC (falta ainda somar o calor latente para passar à fase gasosa), parte da energia necessária para vaporizar a água transpirada é obtida do nosso corpo, refrescando-nos. Teoricamente seria possível beber água até 100ºC, claro que acho absurdo! Teriamos de ter humidade relativa 0% e apanhar com vento a 200 ou 300km/h e nesse caso só liberteriamos o calor latente.


Conclusão: O importante é beber água, pois é da sua evaporação que resulta a nossa perda de calor. Até aos 100ºC existe um potencial de calor a absorver do corpo.

É claro que o corpo começa a entrar em stress, começa a gastar calorias no tranporte de água para as glândulas que eliminam o suor.
Talvez seja por isso, e até coloco a questão, porque será que a maior parte das pessoas e até animais no nosso clima, emagrecem no Verão e engordam no Inverno. Todos pensamos que no Inverno gastamos alguma reserva de gordura para manter o calor corporal nos 36.5ºC, mas então porque emagrecemos no Verão? Deviamos engordar não é, se comemos o mesmo, para onde vai a energia? Talvez seja dirigida no reforço do processo de transpiração, e para repor os desequilíbrios resultantes do desgaste, do stress provocado, por dias contínuos de calor, bebendo água por vezes mais quente, comida quente e suportando temperaturas muito superiores às do nosso corpo.


Nota: Em Castelo Branco, à 4 ou 5 anos atrás registei 31ºC à 1h da manhã, escusado será dizer que devo ter dormido umas 3h no máximo, pois não tinha ar condicionado em casa. Para piorar as coisas, Castelo Branco estava envolto em fumo, dos fogos florestais, 1 deles a 15km de distância. Detesto noites tropicais, é muito mau.. 

Abraço


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 20:07)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> De qualquer forma, há quem defenda que o corpo humano não conseguiria viver num ambiente onde a temperatura do ar estivesse *sempre acima* dos *37 ºC*.
> Podemos defender ou será que temos algo a argumentar contra esta tese?
> Será que os mecanismos humanos permitem que se viva em perfeitas condições de saúde em ambientes tão hostis?
> Claro que não estou a falar do conforto do ar condicionado nestes locais, estou a colocar a hipótese de se viver *permanentemente* com uma temperatura ambiente superior a *37 ºC*.
> Já agora, gostava de saber a vossa opinião, já que me parece que este assunto é algo interessante.



Paulo
Mais uma vez concordo com o que disseste, mas a questão do Daniel Vilão refere-se a um espaço temporal infinito: "permanentemente".

E a para essa questão, eu utilizo uma expressão tua. Acho que simplesmente o corpo entrava em stress e R.I.P. Como se estivessemos num estado febril continuo.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (23 Fev 2008 às 21:42)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Improvável ?
> Vivem lá milhões de pessoas.




Eu estava a referir a um ambiente anormal se tivessem sempre aquelas temperaturas ...xD caso na realidade nao acontece 

PS: simplesmente esqueci me de algumas palavras na minha resposta... ja era tarde quando o escrevi da me um desconto


----------



## Paulo H (24 Fev 2008 às 18:04)

Caros Daniel Vilão e André:


Eu sei que queriam retratar uma situação extrema que não acontece infinitamente, suponhamos Tmín = 40ºC e Tmáx = 50ºC todos os dias, sem climatização e bebendo água áquelas temperaturas.

Vamos então supor uma situação razoável. Imaginemos que iriamos realizar uma experiência num laboratório isolado e controlado onde convidamos uns amigos a passar lá 1 semana. Neste laboratório fechado eram controlados a temperatura do ar, a temperatura das bebidas e a temperatura dos alimentos bem como o fluxo de ar (vento) e a humidade relativa. 

Pressupostos (parâmetros a controlar):

Temperatura ambiente = constante = 40ºC
Temperatura dos alimentos = constante = 40ºC
Temperatura das bebidas = constante = 40ºC
Temperatura corporal = 36.5+/-0.5ºC
Vento = constante = 10m/s = 36 km/h, com ventilação artificial interior
Humidade relativa = constante = 30%, com desumidificador para garantir 30%
Peso por pessoa = 80kG
% Água corporal = 60% => 60% x 80kG = 48kG de água

Propriedades da matéria que necessitamos conhecer:

Calor latente - Calor absorvido ou libertado por uma substância para que se altere o seu estado físico à mesma temperatura. É como um degrau: 100ºC (fase líquida)+Calor Latente = 100ºC(fase gasosa). 

Calor latente de fusão do gelo (a 0ºC) L f = 80cal/g 
Calor latente de solidificação da água (a 0ºC) L s = -80cal/g 
Calor latente de vaporização da água (a 100ºC) L v = 540cal/g 
Calor latente de condensação da água (a 100ºC) L v = 540cal/g 

Análise:

Então, sabendo que as condições iniciais eram mantidas durante 1 semana, vamos agora analisar se é possível o corpo humano manter a sua temperatura corporal nos 36.5ºC, caso contrário, significa que terá febre (40ºC) durante 1 semana e os nossos amigos sairiam da experiência algo debilitados e um pouco irritados connosco também! 

Vamos calcular assim por alto, considerando apenas o peso em água do corpo humano (60% x 80 Kg = 48 Kg = 48000g) e desprezando o resto da nossa capacidade calorífica, uma vez que o maior calor específico é o da água.

Diferencial de temperatura = T ambiente - T corporal = 40 - 36.5 = 3.5ºC

Ora, 1 cal = Calor necessário para elevar a temperatura de 1g de água em 1ºC.

Ou seja, o calor em excesso no corpo humano seria:

48000g x 3.5 ºC = 168000cal = 168KCal

Esta seria a quantidade de calor necessária transpirar para manter os 36.5ºC do corpo humano, numa temperatura ambiente de 40ºC, bebendo e comendo alimentos a 40ºC.

Podemos afirmar que o nosso corpo se refrigera, fornecendo à água que transpiramos o calor latente necessário para ela se evaporar da nossa pele.

O calor necessário para evaporar 1g de água a 40ºC será:

(100ºC-40ºC) x 1g = 60 cal, este calor decorre da vaporização da água num ambiente onde a humidade relativa é inferior a 100% sendo transportado pelo vento. Pelo que não vamos contar com a temperatura do corpo humano para elevar a água ao ponto de ebulição (100ºC).

O que acontece é que cada grama de água que transpiramos e que vai secando, vai-nos retirar 540cal do nosso corpo.

Assim sendo, 168000 cal / 540 cal = 311g de água

Isto significa que se tivermos febre a 40ºC num ambiente de 40ºC, precisamos eliminar por transpiração 311 gramas de água para retomar 36.5ºC!

Mas atenção! Quantas vezes ao dia?! Não sei muito bem, depende da taxa de transferência de calor condicionada pelo nosso isolamento (gordura), roupa,  humidade relativa e ventilação artificial do laboratório.

Mas vamos supor que o nosso corpo depois de falecer, demoraria 3h a passar de 36.5ºC para 40ºC (T ambiente). Será razoável?! 

Então (24h / 3h) x 311g = 8 x 311g = 2488.88g = quase 2.5 litros de água transpirados!

Conclusão: É possível viver com 40ºC durante 1 semana, dia e noite, com condições para haver boa transferência de calor (vento e humidade baixa), comendo e bebendo água a 40º, se estivermos saudáveis à partida, e se não nos faltar água!

Daqui, tiramos também uma conclusão importante: a importância da água e das suas propriedades, pois o calor latente que nos permite refrigerar é o mesmo calor latente que derrete 7g de neve com apenas 1g de nevoeiro!!

Outra conclusão: se estivessemos mergulhados até ao nariz numa piscina a 40ºC onde só respiravamos ar a 40ºC, decerto não iriamos conseguir sobreviver muito tempo sem danos. Pois sem transpiração e apenas eliminando o vapor que expiramos, estariamos constantemente com febre! 



Mais rápido morreriamos sem água, que de fome! É verdade.. 

Que não nos falte água e boa disposição também!!


Grande abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2008 às 18:55)

O teu comentário foi bastante interessante, *Paulo*. 
Começo agora a relacionar melhor certas coisas.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 19:35)

Boa disposição não nos falta certamente!
E isto é sempre a aprender. Adorei a tua explicação, mas tenho mais umas dúvidas.

Se bem percebi, são necessários 2,5L de água por dia para mantermos o nosso corpo à temperatura de 36,5ºC, certo? Mas só para o caso de estarmos completamente estáticos, sem realizarmos qualquer tipo de movimento não é? 

Por exemplo referiste o seguinte: “Isto significa que se tivermos febre a 40ºC num ambiente de 40ºC, precisamos eliminar por transpiração 311 gramas de água para retomar 36.5ºC!”

Mas durante esse processo de arrefecimento, vamos continuar em actividade interna e externa, estando constantemente a produzir energia. Por exemplo, se corrermos a 12km/h durante 8minutos, serão mais 264 calorias que serão necessárias libertar. E o próprio sistema em si está constantemente a produzir calor proveniente do batimento cardíaco, da digestão (um processo que faz aumentar significativamente o a temperatura corporal ainda que localizada), da actividade física. Aliás, até mesmo enquanto dormimos estamos a produzir calor. 

Daí a teres dito e muito bem que somos uma máquina térmica embora fraca. Vou então estabelecer uma relação entre uma máquina térmica e o corpo humano:

Corpo humano como máquina térmica: 
W= Qq-Qf, 
W= trabalho (energia cinética corporal), Qq – fonte quente (calor libertado pelo corpo) , Qf- fonte fria (calor inspirado).

Uma vez que o nosso trabalho é sempre positivo, como é que podemos ter um calor expirado maior do que o calor expirado inspirado? Assim sendo seríamos uma máquina frigorifica, e não uma “máquina térmica”. E iríamos contra todas as leis da termodinâmica. Seria como fazer de um aquecedor a óleo uma máquina frigorífica. 

Ou seja, de quantos litros de água seriam necessários de forma a não só queimar as calorias para arrefecer o corpo estático de 40 para 36,5ºC mas também para suportar todas estas actividades?

E será que conseguimos beber todos esses litros de água a 40ºC? 
(Cheira-me que mesmo sem fazer nenhum cálculo, era preciso ingerirmos uma quantidade exorbitante de água para nos mantermos a 36,5ºC). 


PS: Obrigado pela paciência na explicação anterior. Como disse no inicio, isto é sempre a aprender.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2008 às 11:00)

André, posso estar errado mas eu penso mesmo que o nosso corpo consegue funcionar como máquina térmica produzindo trabalho e calor libertando-o. Mas consegue também manter-se mais frio que o exterior a T>36.5ºC.

Não há violação das leis da termodinâmica, por várias razões:

1º) O corpo humano não é um sistema isolado (fechado para todas as propriedades), isto é um pormenor muito importante!
2º) O corpo humano consegue esta proeza aumentando a sua entropia, mas exportando-a o mais que puder! Tudo o que corpo humano produz de resíduos, podemos considerá-lo resultante da entropia produzida. Apesar de assim ser, a entropia aumenta sempre mesmo em sistemas isolados (T>0ºK), pelo que é impossível não envelhecer-mos.

Posso concluir que um sistema organizado, vivo, tem de ser isolado, e mantem-se assim, exportando mais entropia do que qualquer sistema caotico sem vida.

Quanto às actividades normais  metabolismo basal e metabólicas decorrentes da actividade física e psíquica, referia-me aos 2.5Litros de água necessários, como sendo a mais que o normal!
Isto é, o normal é termos uma alimentação variada, que também ela contém água (ex: hortaliças têm 90-95% água), além da alimentação os nutricionistas aconcelham beber 1.5Litros de água por dia. Esta quantidade de água assegura todas as nossas actividades basais, físicas e psíquicas.

Mas para estar 24h sob 40ºC e manter-nos a 36.5ºC seriam necessários mais 2.5Litros!

A questão inicial era sobre a possibilidade de sobreviver a estas condições, ora, temos de pensar que ninguém consegue dormir com esta temperatura. 
É possível viver de dia com 56ºC mas de noite a temperatura terá de ser o suficientemente baixa para conseguir dormir.

Penso que ao fim de 1 semana estariamos completamente esgotados, todos sem excepção desistiriam da experiência.

Abraço


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 11:29)

Paulo H disse:


> André, posso estar errado mas eu penso mesmo que o nosso corpo consegue funcionar como máquina térmica produzindo trabalho e calor libertando-o. Mas consegue também manter-se mais frio que o exterior a T>36.5ºC.
> 
> Não há violação das leis da termodinâmica, por várias razões:
> 
> ...




A violação a que me referia, era a seguinte:
Se todo o sistema em contacto com o corpo tem uma temperatura superior ao corpo, e se o corpo produz calor nas suas actividades básicas, como é que o corpo pode estar mais fresco que o ambiente, se nele não é gerado nenhum trabalho negativo? Explicaste e muito bem, que com a transpiração conseguimos fazer com que haja uma diferença de potencial calorifico, que nos permite arrefecer através da água transpirada. Mas ainda assim, a meu ver isso seria algo momentaneo. Uma adaptação que o nosso organismo criou capaz de resistir durante algumas horas. (Lá está, estamos preparados para viver com temperaturas máximas muito elevadas, mas temperaturas essas que apenas persistem uma parte do dia. E mesmo assim precisamos sempre de algo que nos ajude a arrefecer: sombra, água fresca, saladas (é dificil comer um cozido à portuguesa com 50ºC)).

Vai daí ter dito logo desde o inicio que achava impossivel viver num sistema onde tudo está a uma temperatura que é maior do que a temperatura média do nosso corpo 36.5ºC.

1semana? Ao final de 2 noites sem dormir por causa do calor, acho que já batia com a cabeça nas paredes!

PS: E também não me consigo a imaginar a beber água a 40ºC  (então eu que de Abril a Outubro só bebo água do frigorifico)


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

André, neste momento não tenho muito tempo para desenvolver o tema, mas a noção que tenho é que esta máquina mantem os 36.5ºC graças à "exportação" de entropia do seu sistema. 

Eu tenho um livro publicado pelo Dr. José Pinto Peixoto, meu professor de Termodinâmica já falecido entretanto, em que fala um pouco da termodinâmica nos seres vivos. Será interessante dar a conhecer a sua opinião.

Depois digo-vos mais qualquer coisa..


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 00:41)

Paulo H disse:


> André, neste momento não tenho muito tempo para desenvolver o tema, mas a noção que tenho é que esta máquina mantem os 36.5ºC graças à "exportação" de entropia do seu sistema.
> 
> Eu tenho um livro publicado pelo Dr. José Pinto Peixoto, meu professor de Termodinâmica já falecido entretanto, em que fala um pouco da termodinâmica nos seres vivos. Será interessante dar a conhecer a sua opinião.
> 
> Depois digo-vos mais qualquer coisa..



Ok Paulo!

Vou gostar de ver isso! Até porque a minha formação é mais fisico-quimica que corpo humano! Os meus conhecimentos, como viste, são baseados nas maquinas que estudei na cadeira de termodinamica!
Serway, serway e mais serway...


----------

